

Ask HN: How do you typically spend your Sundays? - smaili


======
kayman
A barber I used to go to told me that he makes it a point to do nothing every
Sunday. ( By nothing I mean only pleasurable activities, no
appointments/chores)

His logic was, if I spend every Sunday as a holiday, that will be 52 days of
mini holidays I get every year.

Since then, I have taken on his advice. I try to spend every Sunday doing
nothing. My version of nothing is geeking on fun projects, relaxing and binge
watching TV shows I enjoy.

I've noticed that it allows my brain space to piece together all the
information I read/gather during the week. The ideas and discrete information
to solidify.

I find myself more relaxed and productive during the week.

It's not always possible to take sundays 100% off, but I try.

It's tempting to do chores, or schedule that appointment, but if I can push it
off to the following week or schedule it before Sunday, I find my life feels
more fuller, richer and more enjoyable.

------
J_Darnley
The same as every other day: pointlessly browsing rubbish on the internet
rather than trying to get my life together.

------
daviross
If there's not an event which I want to head to? Often times, just doing some
weekly cleaning & cooking.

Especially if it's a vat of caramelized onions, soup stock, pasta sauce, or
something else where I can set it up and let it go all day with minimal
interaction (resulting in wonderful time/flavor savings down the line. One
5-pound sack of onions caramelized in a slow cooker all day rewards me with
delicious caramelized onions in anything else I cook for months).

The cleaning's good to have some ritual to it, as otherwise it builds up too
far (It builds up more than I'd like anyways, but being proactive is
important.)

Once that's all done, I can wander online, catch up on some reading, etc. It
feels nice to be productive (in a very different way from work-productive),
while still unwinding and enforcing a change of pace from the work week.

------
jlangenauer
When I can, I try to get out into nature, and look at things bigger and more
distant than my laptop.

------
mcv
Visit church, often followed by a lunch with friends in the city. Once a
month, roleplaying with my old friends from university. Other days, maybe my
nephew comes over to play with my son, or my son visits him, or some other
family visit. Or we just do nothing all day except maybe play some games.

------
atsaloli
At work. I work 6 days a week. I'm on a one-year contract, but by the time the
PO was fully approved, it was already one month into its validity period; and
I could not start immediately (I needed a month to wrap up what I was doing).
So now I have 10 months to do a year worth of work.

------
samelawrence
In addition to working in software, I DJ, so Sundays are mostly spent cleaning
up my place after a weekend of house parties and pre-gaming the weekend's
outings, and editing and uploading my mixes online.

------
cafard
Mass, run, work around house, cooking, with luck some reading, phone call with
family out of town, phone call with friend.

------
keithblaha
Reading HN ;)

